# Doom (BETA)



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any of you keen gamer's on here downloaded the Doom BETA on PS4, I like it, it's proper old school shoot em up and makes a nice change from the usual annual COD games, I for one will look forward to this, I think it's released on May 13th, are you going for it?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I played the Alpha and then the closed Beta on XBO. Found it pretty boring, just felt like Halo to me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^

It's hard to tell when it's not the finished game and it still has one or two bugs but I'll be giving it a shot when it's released..


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

The single player looks like it could be good, so I might pick it up for that.


----------

